# Dr Greenthumbs Freedom 35- seed to smoke journal



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, here we go. 
Dr Greenthumb was kind enough to let me be the first to grow these out and here is what he has to say about them..........

"I wanted to let you all know about Freedom 35, a ground-breaking indoor plant that has been in development for over 5 years and will become available in September 2012.
Grow to whatever height you desire and flower. Stretch is very,very low.
35-45 days of flowering. Photo below is at 45 days (note stacked calyxis)
Caramel taste to the buds.
Potent as OG Very little trimming
Good yield

I started them and 24 hrs later 1 had a tap root and the other took about 36 hours to show a root. The first one has now cracked the soil and the other one was just put into soil.
They start in Jiffey pellets then go into cups and then 1 gal pots. From there they will go into 5 gal lowes buckets a couple weeks before flower.

I use---
Veg Room-
1 250 MH
2-125 watt T5 fixtures

Flower Room-
1- 600 HPS
1-400 HPS
1-400 MH
All hung vertically without hoods or tubes.

Pro-mix soil
Jacks Classic Nutes

I'm really excited to be doing this....thanks Doc and to all who will be following along!!!
Any details I missed? Please feel free to ask any questions.

The picture of the whole plant is from Doc and it is a seeded plant. the other pic is mine....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

fattiemcnuggins said:


> curious about these, wonder if they are really as fast as he says. the ghost og I grew out from his was wicked.



me too....by coincidence I have 1 of his OG ghost cut going right now. Its about 2 weeks from flower and i think goes around 70 days. I will have plenty of it to compare the strength of the 35. Probably different buzz type but willl see if its in the same ballpark.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey DG!! Was wondering... Of all the Greenthumb gear you've grown out, what was your fav??


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Hey DG!! Was wondering... Of all the Greenthumb gear you've grown out, what was your fav??


Bubba OG is number 1 for me....still have a lot to try.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are some questions I asked Doc about Freedom 35 and his answers below.

> 1) What strains are used to make this?
Iranian Indica and Afghanistani

> 2) Is it Sativa-Indica-Ruderalis???
Indica. I would never, ever, dumb down a strain by using Ruderalis.

> 3) Plant height when flowered at___ inches?

There is absoulutely no reason this plant cannot be the biggest in your grow room. Veg it to the approximate height you want. Very little stretch.
> 4) aprox yeild per M2

In a SOG, flowered at about 18 inches, grown by an seasoned grower, probably 300-400 g
> 5) Buzz profile?
TRIPPY!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 19, 2012)

I was a little worried about seed number 2. After it germed I dont think I planted it deep enough and the tap root came out the top. With a little help from me its going now and has cracked the soil. Pics later.........


----------



## OGMan (Jul 21, 2012)

good to see you doing this one Gruber.


----------



## chongsbuddy (Jul 22, 2012)

im not rting to be a dick here dr gruber,but there is not a strain in the face of this planet that will finish in 35 days.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 22, 2012)

OGMan said:


> good to see you doing this one Gruber.


tHANKS OGMan!!
By the way I wanted to ask you which of the OG cuts is your favorite...the Ghost?



chongsbuddy said:


> im not rting to be a dick here dr gruber,but there is not a strain in the face of this planet that will finish in 35 days.


I understand the doubt....but in about 95 days we will see for sure and I have a feeling we will both be pleasantly surprised.

Hey...if it turns out it does finish in 35-45 days, im thinking you are going to have to become one of Docs biggest supporters because he did what you and everyone else thinks impossible. Maybe we could make a friendly bet and if i lose I will wear a Greenthumb sucks hat and if you lose you have to start a Greenthumb rules thread.lol


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 22, 2012)

staying tunes in...


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 22, 2012)

You sold me man, I am going to give him a try next seed order...the freedom 35 and iranian ...couldn't agree more with the ruderalis comment.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 22, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> You sold me man, I am going to give him a try next seed order...the freedom 35 and iranian ...couldn't agree more with the ruderalis comment.


Doc has an improved IAF coming out soon....heres a pic at 25 days.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 22, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> Doc has an improved IAF coming out soon....heres a pic at 25 days.


you and the Doc must be tight cause i cant find anything about new stuff coming from the man...


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Doc is pretty accessible. Can call and talk to him on the phone


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 23, 2012)

blaze1camp said:


> you and the Doc must be tight cause i cant find anything about new stuff coming from the man...


Doc posts at this site (http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuanagrowers.net/index.php?/topic/1498-free-seeds-for-journals/) but he has problems posting pictures so he sent them to me and had me post them up. I like to think of Doc as the best friend I never met. He has helped me in many ways and not just to do with growing.



Doobius1 said:


> The Doc is pretty accessible. Can call and talk to him on the phone



Agreed...Doc is almost always available. Email or phone. My advice to people would be to treat him with the same respect you would any friend and he will treat you the same way back.


----------



## daalma (Jul 23, 2012)

the doc is the man . i have the pics to back it up . dont go my avatar. thats just garbage.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 23, 2012)

daalma said:


> the doc is the man . i have the pics to back it up . dont go my avatar. thats just garbage.


lets see em...fell free to post them up.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 23, 2012)

no i i kno he is kewl the few times we communicated...and his gear is top notch...


----------



## daalma (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> lets see em...fell free to post them up.


iaf started april 11 2012. seedlings and clones started may 15 .cut 30 clones from these bigger plants. pics taken july 23 of big plants. plants are 40 inches tall. this computer is giving me trouble..just bought it yesterday. piece of shit. had a real nice page made up and it puked on me. first time using windows 7


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 24, 2012)

daalma said:


> iaf started april 11 2012. seedlings and clones started may 15 .cut 30 clones from these bigger plants. pics taken july 23 of big plants. plants are 40 inches tall. this computer is giving me trouble..just bought it yesterday. piece of shit. had a real nice page made up and it puked on me. first time using windows 7


looks nice...when do you expect to harvest?


----------



## daalma (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> looks nice...when do you expect to harvest?


 im thinking 7 - 15 august fr them. i have 24 more smaller plants that are flowering and im hoping to wrap everything up by sept 7. by the way is your avatar nigel ? the reason i ask is i know him.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 24, 2012)

daalma said:


> im thinking 7 - 15 august fr them. i have 24 more smaller plants that are flowering and im hoping to wrap everything up by sept 7. by the way is your avatar nigel ? the reason i ask is i know him.


my current avatar is Jack Nance as Eraserhead from the David Lynch film of the same name. Who is Nigel?


----------



## daalma (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> my current avatar is Jack Nance as Eraserhead from the David Lynch film of the same name. Who is Nigel?


. 

nigel bennett a british actor, check imdb and you will see. got to see an old pic to understand . he is my neighbour and a good guy.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 27, 2012)

plant 1 got a little damage on the first set of true leaves but i caught it in time to keep plant 2 looking good.
They should be good to go now.


----------



## daalma (Jul 28, 2012)

daalma said:


> im thinking 7 - 15 august fr them. i have 24 more smaller plants that are flowering and im hoping to wrap everything up by sept 7. by the way is your avatar nigel ? the reason i ask is i know him.



got anxious cut a cola. trichs are mostly clear with some amber. a little early but what the f...k. im still pretty happy and it works pretty goddam not too bad. this is my recipe with sunshine and alot of help from the doc. cant help but recomend iranian autoflower, i know its not a true auto but it clones well its potent it smells and tastes great and its july 28. nuf said. peace out.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 2, 2012)

15 days old............
Plant 1 is starting to come around after the damage...p2 looks like it got away with just a bit of damage.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 14, 2012)

I started a third F35 a few days ago. The first 2 are about 27 days since breaking soil.................


----------



## dirk d (Aug 14, 2012)

are we talking 35-45 days after first pistils or from flip??


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 14, 2012)

dirk d said:


> are we talking 35-45 days after first pistils or from flip??


From the flip. And thats straight from Doc....


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 14, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 14, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> any updates?



Look up.^^^^^^ a few posts...just updated^^^^^^


And i can add that i transplanted plant 2 into a 5 gal bucket today...plant 1 will probably go tomorrow.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 16, 2012)

P1 and P2 transplanted into 5 gal buckets....P3 in its first pot....


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 16, 2012)

looking nice....when are you making the switch to 12/12?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 16, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> looking nice....when are you making the switch to 12/12?


im going by size on these ones. i usually go around 50-60 days so probably another 25 days or so to get the right size. right now they are growing out, not up. I want them to be around 24 inches when i flip.
Doc says once you flip they wont stretch much so i need some size on them to get a decent yeild.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> im going by size on these ones. i usually go around 50-60 days so probably another 25 days or so to get the right size. right now they are growing out, not up. I want them to be around 24 inches when i flip.
> Doc says once you flip they wont stretch much so i need some size on them to get a decent yeild.


ohhh come on man take some cuts and flower @30 dont leave us on the edge of our seats! cheers ryan!


----------



## steampick (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Dr. Gruber. Very interested in this grow as are many other outdoor growers in short seasons. I'm just about ready to give up on outdoor grows because nothing ever finishes in time to avoid the mold and cold where I'm at. Next year, if your 35s go as advertised, it'll be a Freedom/IranianAF. And if those don't finish, fuck the outdoors.

Did you have a ph problem with that one plant there or what?


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm really glad that there is a grow journal on this strain!Was really interested in this as I won't have a lot of space and fast flowering is something that can be a ace for every crazy guerrilla grower...any ideas if they would do fine if you let them flower outdoors?And as for Doc I got to say cool guy fast pms good infos, sadly expensive:/That dammn bubba kush is growing on me but I don't have any space to keep a mother:/Maybe I'll still get it when I am more experienced in growing just so I have some nice headstash.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2012)

steampick said:


> Thanks for doing this Dr. Gruber. Very interested in this grow as are many other outdoor growers in short seasons. I'm just about ready to give up on outdoor grows because nothing ever finishes in time to avoid the mold and cold where I'm at. Next year, if your 35s go as advertised, it'll be a Freedom/IranianAF. And if those don't finish, fuck the outdoors.
> 
> Did you have a ph problem with that one plant there or what?


I think it was a PH problem or too much calcium in my tap water for sprouts.
Shes looking good now though............


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> I'm really glad that there is a grow journal on this strain!Was really interested in this as I won't have a lot of space and fast flowering is something that can be a ace for every crazy guerrilla grower...any ideas if they would do fine if you let them flower outdoors?And as for Doc I got to say cool guy fast pms good infos, sadly expensive:/That dammn bubba kush is growing on me but I don't have any space to keep a mother:/Maybe I'll still get it when I am more experienced in growing just so I have some nice headstash.



Thanks!
Not sure about outdoors because Doc said these were developed for indoor growing....but it seems like they would still do well.....??????
I dont have Docs Bubba but i have tasted it and its truely one of the best tasteing strains out there.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 20, 2012)

if it were for like 10 beans I'd say yes but 200 on 2 is just a bit over budget atm...really interessed on how much u pull off these and hope we see a smoke report!


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 20, 2012)

looking good so far...still here


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 20, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> if it were for like 10 beans I'd say yes but 200 on 2 is just a bit over budget atm...really interessed on how much u pull off these and hope we see a smoke report!


you will see a smoke report for sure...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 24, 2012)

Plant 1 looking much better. Both P1 and P2 are about 10 or 11 inches from the soil line...P3 is about 3.5 inches and having no more "rust spots" developing. Both plants dont have much upward growth but the branch development is outstanding.......

I now have p1 and 2 under a 400 watt MH and P3 is under a 250 MH with some other plants i have going. As you will see in the pictures the damaged leaves on P1 are still hanging on and the rest of the plant has greened up. 


When these get into flower I have made one change that should help. I replaced my 400MH Grow Bright conversion bulb with a 400MH Hrotilux Super Blue. I now have the Growbright in the veg room over the 2 Freedom 35's.

So this is how it stands now...........

Veg Room-
1-400MH
1-250MH

Flower room-
1-600HPs
1-400HPS
1-400Hortilux MH


----------



## bleuballz (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good! I actually pulled the trigger on doc's 
Bubba OG last week because of your smoke report!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 28, 2012)

bleuballz said:


> Looking good! I actually pulled the trigger on doc's
> Bubba OG last week because of your smoke report!


you wont be sorry....


----------



## chusett (Aug 28, 2012)

Daaayum.. I missed the part where it's 100 a seed??


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2012)

If it delivers then 100 a seed is chump change..clone it..self it..and you have an endless supply...lets see if she can finish in 35 days..if it is dank and quick I am getting some...fuck these halloween harvests.


----------



## chusett (Aug 28, 2012)

lol just sayin.. hefty price. But ya i bonsai my strains so I hear ya. 

I wanna see how good it is too


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 29, 2012)

chusett said:


> Daaayum.. I missed the part where it's 100 a seed??


Its not a $100 a seed for these. It's $150 for a 10 pack.....what you talking about?


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Dr gruber I'm following along mate, I was wondering when you spoke the the doc regarding this strain did he mention whether it's 35days from flipping to 12/12 or after they start flowering usually a week or two into 12/12, I'm wondering because there's a bit of a difference between 5wks and 7wks especially if your already running an 8 wk strain.
I'll be following along to see how they do mate just wondering if he specified a time line for flowering and also a quality strain that produces in such a short time period would be very welcomed in my room, really looking forward to you doing ya thing on this one mate.


----------



## Doobius1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am a little sketched on 35. My guess is it should be called Freedom 45 but we will see. Amber at 35? Doubt it. From what I read on another forum Doc says an extra week is best so why not call it what it is?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 30, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> Hey Dr gruber I'm following along mate, I was wondering when you spoke the the doc regarding this strain did he mention whether it's 35days from flipping to 12/12 or after they start flowering usually a week or two into 12/12, I'm wondering because there's a bit of a difference between 5wks and 7wks especially if your already running an 8 wk strain.
> I'll be following along to see how they do mate just wondering if he specified a time line for flowering and also a quality strain that produces in such a short time period would be very welcomed in my room, really looking forward to you doing ya thing on this one mate.


Yep...i talked to Doc and he said it is 35 days from the flip to 12/12. He said he doesnt see the point counting any other way.



Doobius1 said:


> I am a little sketched on 35. My guess is it should be called Freedom 45 but we will see. Amber at 35? Doubt it. From what I read on another forum Doc says an extra week is best so why not call it what it is?


it is said to have the potency of Sour Diesel at 35 days...dont you think peeps will be pulling it down at 35 if that is the case?
I know i will be trying some at 35 and some at 45.....Sour diesel at 35 sounds better then the 12 weeks it takes real SD.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 30, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> I am a little sketched on 35. My guess is it should be called Freedom 45 but we will see. Amber at 35? Doubt it. From what I read on another forum Doc says an extra week is best so why not call it what it is?


The point of calling it "freedom 35" is that it is a reference to a television show popular among cannabis smokers and growers. I like it. Clever. Also, the breeder is saying it can be finished in 35 days. 

After you have a mother plant that has been alive for about 6-10 months or so... the time needed for a plant to ripe is reduced by 5-10 days, compared to when you grew the first set of clones, or even the original plant from seed.. especially if you use 20+ hrs of light per day. By then, the plant (clones from it too) are just itching for 12hrs of dark and ready to start producing flowers. I know this from experience. 

So, if it does finish in say 42-45 days... after you grow her for a while, you probably will have a plant that finishes in 35 days without "cutting it early".


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 30, 2012)

HeartlandHank said:


> The point of calling it "freedom 35" is that it is a reference to a television show popular among cannabis smokers and growers. I like it. Clever. Also, the breeder is saying it can be finished in 35 days.
> 
> After you have a mother plant that has been alive for about 6-10 months or so... the time needed for a plant to ripe is reduced by 5-10 days, compared to when you grew the first set of clones, or even the original plant from seed.. especially if you use 20+ hrs of light per day. By then, the plant (clones from it too) are just itching for 12hrs of dark and ready to start producing flowers. I know this from experience.
> 
> So, if it does finish in say 42-45 days... after you grow her for a while, you probably will have a plant that finishes in 35 days without "cutting it early".



Ive noticed that myself........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Aug 31, 2012)

Day 45 for P1 and 2.
Day 22 for P3..

P1 and 2 are about 16inches tall and P3 is about7 inches.............


----------



## greengenez (Sep 1, 2012)

Lookin' good as always Doc.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 5, 2012)

It looks like tomorrow will be day 1 of 12/12....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2012)

here they are.........day 1 of 12/12


Plant 1.........




plant 2....





and as you can see they already had pistils.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 10, 2012)

After 3 days of 12/12...........
I've marked the branch and i will take pics of it every few days so you get an idea of how quickly it goes.....

Marked branch...........


Various others....


----------



## blaze1camp (Sep 11, 2012)

looking good them things are really bushy...


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 11, 2012)

should be finishing up right around the time my outties get done....if all goes well for you ..I will be ordering some.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 11, 2012)

its kind of strange...i just started them and i only have about 30 days to go.....sweet!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 11, 2012)

That is why I want them for next year outdoor...they would be finishing right now.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 11, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> That is why I want them for next year outdoor...they would be finishing right now.



I dont think he recommends them for outdoors but it would be interesting to see...


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 12, 2012)

That sucks...I really need to find some frosty fast finishers..every auto I tried gets huge and smells great..looks great ..and can't pack a punch.


----------



## gdb (Sep 12, 2012)

Did he say why he doesn't reccomend for outdoors? I was hoping to run them outside, His Ghost OG did phenomenal outside. 

maybe I should got for an iranian instead.


----------



## jarvild (Sep 13, 2012)

I run his Irainian G-13 outdoors at 40.2 Latitude and they will be done next week. I also ordered a pack of the Freedom 35's to try for my indoors over the winter. I also run his G-13 and it's a huge yeilder but you have to watch for mold and the bud worms love it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 13, 2012)

gdb said:


> Did he say why he doesn't reccomend for outdoors? I was hoping to run them outside, His Ghost OG did phenomenal outside.
> 
> maybe I should got for an iranian instead.



no he didnt but you should send him an email and ask him....you never know.
He should have an improved IAF soon ...ask about that too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 6 of 12/12
The best laid plans......
Somehow the label i used to mark the branch fell off or the plant is so bushy i cant find it anymore.
Anyway, i got pictures of the branch i thought i marked and some pics of others.

plant 1



plant 2...


----------



## jacktracks (Sep 13, 2012)

Those look so much prettier in bloom. Nice. Got to call the doc tomorrow and get a 10 pack. Gonna pop those his sour d and his OG plus Some deadhead OG from Cali connections as soon as I get the freedom 35. Should get some good keepers and genes out of those lol.


Its got a trailer park boys reference in it for Christs sake you know it's gonna be a winner. Thanks for the thread dr. Grubber I'll be watching close bud and get two birds stoned at once by doing my own test results on this strain and posting up my results. Cheers from NorCal


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 15, 2012)

9 days of 12/12.................


----------



## Onabudget (Sep 16, 2012)

cant wait for the outcome of these, i want to buy these seeds and by the looks of it its progressing fast. 45 days looks like the minimum, but im hoping for 35 .


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 19, 2012)

Day 13 of 12/12..........plant 1 is coming along a bit faster then p2.





Plant 2...not as fast as P1...

And to compare...a shot of my Bubba OG put into the flower room one day after the 35's. Its a 65 day strain and at 12 days looks like the 35 did on day 2.


I will get some shots of plant 3 up soon....the ones i took didnt come out very well.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 19, 2012)

looking like it is moving quick dr. nice pics


----------



## bleuballz (Sep 23, 2012)

yep, real quick. looks good.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Peeps!!!

plant 1 at 18 days of 12/12............


----------



## jacktracks (Sep 25, 2012)

Lookin good. Leaf looks better too. Thanks for the thread Gruber been checkin on it daily..


Do you mind taking one picture of the whole plant? I just want to see how the rest of it looks as far as bud production goes..


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 25, 2012)

Sky rocket is all in. Are there any freedom 35 beans available? Last time I checked they were on pre sale.


----------



## jacktracks (Sep 25, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> Sky rocket is all in. Are there any freedom 35 beans available? Last time I checked they were on pre sale.



Lady said they sent out the first batch last Monday and sent mine out the day I ordered over the phone which was last Thursday


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 25, 2012)

jacktracks said:


> Lady said they sent out the first batch last Monday and sent mine out the day I ordered over the phone which was last Thursday


Are they only shipping out to medicinal states or is like ordering from the attitude?


----------



## daalma (Sep 25, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> Are they only shipping out to medicinal states or is like ordering from the attitude?


 ordered mine friday sept 14 recieved wednesday sept 19 express post.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 26, 2012)

daalma said:


> ordered mine friday sept 14 recieved wednesday sept 19 express post.


Huh lets see. That wasnt the answer to my question.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 26, 2012)

jacktracks said:


> Lookin good. Leaf looks better too. Thanks for the thread Gruber been checkin on it daily..
> 
> 
> Do you mind taking one picture of the whole plant? I just want to see how the rest of it looks as far as bud production goes..


thanks for watching!!
I will get whole plant shots up in the next day or 2.



sky rocket said:


> Are they only shipping out to medicinal states or is like ordering from the attitude?


Doc will ship anywhere as far as i know...never heard of him not sending stuff to non med states. and i do believe they are available now...........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay here we are.....21 days of 12/12.
P1 is now 35 inches tall. P2 is 42 and P3 is 33 inches tall and just going into the flower room today.
P1 looks like its able to take more then P2 or p3...they both have more issues. Any ideas welcome........

P1...the star of the show!!!







plant 2....as you can see this one seems more sensitive and has more problems.






plant 3.... just going into the flower room....


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 27, 2012)

ladies look nice gruber, did you top/fim at all or did you just let'em go?


----------



## jacfolly1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I gotta admit I was a little skeptical on the 18 day pics and it finishing on time, but at 21 days its seems lots have changed to the good and they are filling out quickly. Great report by the way. I love the Doc, I am running his g13x chemdog and they are amazing. Good stuff!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 27, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> ladies look nice gruber, did you top/fim at all or did you just let'em go?





jacfolly1 said:


> I gotta admit I was a little skeptical on the 18 day pics and it finishing on time, but at 21 days its seems lots have changed to the good and they are filling out quickly. Great report by the way. I love the Doc, I am running his g13x chemdog and they are amazing. Good stuff!



Thanks!

Didnt do any topping or FIMing...i always just let them go the first time around.

ive heard the Chem/g13 is pretty awesome stuff...also the iranian OG...never tried them but will one day.


----------



## jacktracks (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the shot.. Looks like good flower formation on the whole plant. Seems like lower bushy plant count will be the way to go


----------



## jacfolly1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, there is no doubt she is a pure indica! To not top or fim at all says it all! Those plants are really bushy!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 28, 2012)

I dunno, those leaves look more Sativa than Indica...think I am going to order some of these and give em a run...wonder what kind of a yield you get on 12/12 from seed.


----------



## jacfolly1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I dunno, those leaves look more Sativa than Indica...think I am going to order some of these and give em a run...wonder what kind of a yield you get on 12/12 from seed.


I thought the same thing as far as leaves look, but according to the strain profile it has little to no stretch at all, which is an indica trait and not a normal sativas way of growing.. The doc says if flowered at 24 inches it will get to about 28 total, which is hardly anything. But, if a stealth grow was in order it should be easy with this strain because it will not stretch much at all I would think. I just thought it was cool that he didnt top or fim at all and its got a real nice bushy structure to it. If I didnt top my sativas they would be growing out the chimney. lol


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 28, 2012)

jacfolly1 said:


> I thought the same thing as far as leaves look, but according to the strain profile it has little to no stretch at all, which is an indica trait and not a normal sativas way of growing.. The doc says if flowered at 24 inches it will get to about 28 total, which is hardly anything. But, if a stealth grow was in order it should be easy with this strain because it will not stretch much at all I would think. I just thought it was cool that he didnt top or fim at all and its got a real nice bushy structure to it. If I didnt top my sativas they would be growing out the chimney. lol


it did stretch more then i thought it would but up close in person it doesnt look like it has that much sativa in it....i will have to take a few pics of the lower fan leaves.


----------



## daalma (Sep 29, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> Huh lets see. That wasnt the answer to my question.


sorry bout that sr. the doc ships to all states. promptly lol


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 29, 2012)

daalma said:


> sorry bout that sr. the doc ships to all states. promptly lol


Thanks man. Now just need to find a good sog strain from his selection.


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ordered my freedom35's today and hope everything goes well. I will keep in touch with this forum to see how every1 else is doing with theirs and asked for advices if i have any problems. If anyone could let me know the final yield on their crop it would be really appreciated.thanks


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 3, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Ordered my freedom35's today and hope everything goes well. I will keep in touch with this forum to see how every1 else is doing with theirs and asked for advices if i have any problems. If anyone could let me know the final yield on their crop it would be really appreciated.thanks


No problem. I will be doing a full smoke report and that will include final yeild.


----------



## dwight smokum (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> 15 days old............
> Plant 1 is starting to come around after the damage...p2 looks like it got away with just a bit of damage.


 the rusty lookin discoloration on that first plant looks exactly like what some of my ak 47 from serious seeds did. wtf is that?


----------



## dwight smokum (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> I think it was a PH problem or too much calcium in my tap water for sprouts.
> Shes looking good now though............


 are u talkin about the rust spots?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 3, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> are u talkin about the rust spots?


yep....when did they appear on your plants?


----------



## dwight smokum (Oct 3, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> yep....when did they appear on your plants?


they were on them from the jump. wasnt my water cause i used bottled. i had 6 seeds and 4 of them had that. 2 of em real bad,2 not so bad,and 2 not at all.. the 2 that had it the worst are just crawlin along. mine are 15 days old.. this is my 1st time with ak 47 and seeds so i dont know what to think.i usually work with northern light clones... hope somebody knows what that is and responds to this. could it be because theyre female seeds?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 4, 2012)

dwight smokum said:


> they were on them from the jump. wasnt my water cause i used bottled. i had 6 seeds and 4 of them had that. 2 of em real bad,2 not so bad,and 2 not at all.. the 2 that had it the worst are just crawlin along. mine are 15 days old.. this is my 1st time with ak 47 and seeds so i dont know what to think.i usually work with northern light clones... hope somebody knows what that is and responds to this. could it be because theyre female seeds?



When you say bottled water do you mean distilled water?

Its still somewhat of a mystery to me but what i have it narrowed down to is too high of a PH level and too much Calcium in my tap water. This only happens with small seedlings for me...after they have reached a certain age it seems to stop. It was happening to every seed i popped- fem or reg, and now that i use distilled water PH'ed down to 5.7 or so,they problem has not appeared again. I only have 2 new seedlings going so my results are not complete but so far, so good...not a rust spot to be seen.
Hope that helps....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 4, 2012)

Day 28 of 12/12
These plants are amazing!
I&#8217;ve never seen anything like this in my garden, or any one else&#8217;s garden that I&#8217;ve known.
7 more days to first chop and 17 more for full potency&#8230;.Wow!
Plant 1 is by far the better looking plant as far as vigor and yield go. It has nice sturdy branches that don&#8217;t need any support and the buds are swelling more every day. It&#8217;s a beast! If it looks like this in 28 days, it&#8217;s going to be good at 35 and killer at 45.
Plant 2 has thinner branches with smaller buds but it may finish sooner then P1. The pistils on P2 are getting color much faster. 
I tore the cartilage in my knee about a week ago and getting around the garden is getting very hard, taking isolated plant pictures just about killed me. I managed to get some good shots of P1 by itself but I couldn&#8217;t take moving another plant around so I will have to get shots of P2 at another time. That and my re-chargeable batteries died&#8230;charging them up now and will get more pics later.
Plant height on both is the same as before.....they are much wider then they are tall.
Oh&#8230;and the smell is starting to come out. Hard to pin down but I smell some dankness in there!!


----------



## jacfolly1 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am super impressed with these seeds and your plants, they look great! I think I know what to do next, I could for sure live with a 35-45 day strain untopped or fimmed that look that good. Cant wait to see the finish!


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 5, 2012)

Really nice and am all excited now....mine are on the way now cant wait. Will wait for your report Dr but looking good now. and was wondering if any1 has ever tried SPACE from world of seeds diamond collection they look pretty interesting too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 5, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Really nice and am all excited now....mine are on the way now cant wait. Will wait for your report Dr but looking good now. and was wondering if any1 has ever tried SPACE from world of seeds diamond collection they look pretty interesting too.


thanks......
i have not heard of SPACE....maybe some of our seed junkie friends can pipe in and help you out....Racerboy..scarhole...you out there?lol


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you thin you can get 2 zips out of that plant doc?...looking very nice and as fast as advertised.


----------



## Dr. Kushman (Oct 6, 2012)

To me, they do not look like they will be ready at 35 days...45 on the other hand I can see.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Do you thin you can get 2 zips out of that plant doc?...looking very nice and as fast as advertised.



2 zips easy...at this point I would guess around 4 but i should wait to see how much bigger it gets.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 6, 2012)

Dr. Kushman said:


> To me, they do not look like they will be ready at 35 days...45 on the other hand I can see.


i need to get pictures of plant 2 up....she is going to be ready at 35 by my eye.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2012)

Things are looking nice dr. I'm amazed at the growth of these now I just need to hear the flavors


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

hello, hello, is this thing on.. 

sorry m8, not familiar with the space strain, whomever was asking..

sorry dr, kept seeing this thread for awhile and been meaning to check it out, but kept forgetting to up till now.. things are looking great though as usual..
do you really think some of them will be ready to come down in 7 days doc?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Things are looking nice dr. I'm amazed at the growth of these now I just need to hear the flavors


Thanks WBW! 
yep...not sure how this one is going to taste but i cant wait to find out.



racerboy71 said:


> hello, hello, is this thing on..
> 
> sorry m8, not familiar with the space strain, whomever was asking..
> 
> ...


its hard to say on plant 1 because at times it seems like 1 week for it equals 2 weeks for any other strain so its possible it could ripen up by then but 45 does look more like it.
P2 however looks like its going to hit the 35 day mark looking pretty done.... here it is at 29 days. 

.


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't wait for the smoke report on these!
Good job man.


----------



## Doobius1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Damn right good job Doc!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

i forgot to tell you doc.. i managed to kill that sour 13 i was growing.. it was my bad as i was trying to be a cheap bastard and re-used some old soil i had laying around in a pot... 
oh well, live and learn i guess.. it does piss me off for several reasons, mainly i was super excited to try it, and secondly it's the first plant i think i have ever killed besides some super young seedlings, but i don't really count those, lol..

it just got super deficient right before i flipped it to flower, and as soon as i flipped it, i couldn't seem to get it back in track to save my life.. it made it about six weeks or so into flower maybe before it decided suicide was easier... 

oh well onwards and upwards as they say.. i'm flowering some blue dreams clone only's atm and they're looking very nice.. got off my cheap butt and got some new soil for them..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

hey dr, i always forget to ask you, but is that eraserhead in your avi?? i had that movie once, pretty freaky stuff.. i like to refer to it as man's worst nightmare.. 

not sure if that's what it is, but it sure looks like it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey dr, i always forget to ask you, but is that eraserhead in your avi?? i had that movie once, pretty freaky stuff.. i like to refer to it as man's worst nightmare..
> 
> not sure if that's what it is, but it sure looks like it..


 damn i'm good, lol.. just googled eraserhead and came up with your avi.. great flick..


----------



## OGMan (Oct 9, 2012)

Dr.G told me at 35 days it has the potency of Urkel or something like that but the buds were fluffy at 35 days. He said they were rock hard at 45 days and as potent as anything out there. Dr. Gruber are you going to take a sample at 35 days and tell us what the smoke is like?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 9, 2012)

OGMan said:


> Dr.G told me at 35 days it has the potency of Urkel or something like that but the buds were fluffy at 35 days. He said they were rock hard at 45 days and as potent as anything out there. Dr. Gruber are you going to take a sample at 35 days and tell us what the smoke is like?



yes i am.....
i took a small bud at 29 days and tried it today.....i have no doubts about the potency or taste.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 9, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn i'm good, lol.. just googled eraserhead and came up with your avi.. great flick..





racerboy71 said:


> hey dr, i always forget to ask you, but is that eraserhead in your avi?? i had that movie once, pretty freaky stuff.. i like to refer to it as man's worst nightmare..
> 
> not sure if that's what it is, but it sure looks like it..



yep...its eraserhead played by good ole Jack Nance who is no longer with us.
when i first discovered that movie i went to see it 3 weeks in a row trying to figure it out...still havent. David Lynch is the man!


----------



## mackdx (Oct 10, 2012)

> i took a small bud at 29 days and tried it today.....i have no doubts about the potency or taste


. 
How would you describe the buzz profile (understanding that you haven't got a finished product yet?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 10, 2012)

mackdx said:


> .
> How would you describe the buzz profile (understanding that you haven't got a finished product yet?



very spacy head buzz that sits right behind the eyes,,,not much body buzz.
hard to get a handle on the tatse but for now i would say it tastes like good "green bud"....i was expecing a "brown weed" tatse but was surprised.


----------



## mackdx (Oct 10, 2012)

I take it from your previous comment that it seems to have some horsepower - even at 29 days?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 10, 2012)

mackdx said:


> I take it from your previous comment that it seems to have some horsepower - even at 29 days?


yes it did, and a very interesting taste as well.


----------



## mackdx (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Dr. I'm looking forward to the report on the finished product. Guess I am going to have to call Dr. GT today and order a pack to try for myself.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 11, 2012)

day 35 chop starts today!!!!


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 11, 2012)

Well 7 out of 10 in the soil today,rest should be tomorow. Dr Grubber i use half agromix and half shrimp compost mix that should do it right? And wondering if you made any clones out of yours.....


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 11, 2012)

ya and any help would be appreciated Dr if you noticed any special needs for this strain.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 11, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Well 7 out of 10 in the soil today,rest should be tomorow. Dr Grubber i use half agromix and half shrimp compost mix that should do it right? And wondering if you made any clones out of yours.....





Carbo007 said:


> ya and any help would be appreciated Dr if you noticed any special needs for this strain.



i really dont know anything about those mixes you mentioned but im sure someone around here will know.

nothing that stands out ringt now about special needs but if something comes up i will let you know...any questions you have, fire away.


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks alot will do


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 11, 2012)

35 days of 12/12.
i only chopped a small amount from each plant to get an idea of the 35 day buzz profile. plant 2 looks like its ready now and i could have chopped a whole lot more but thought i would wait it out for a while.

plant 2.....








Plant 1...






this is the bud i picked from plant 1. it weighed 15.9 grams wet. its 3 inches tall and 2 inches wide.


----------



## jacktracks (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol u posted as I asked what did the trichs look like at day 35? Looks a little airy is the bud dense. Ten days and plant 1 looks ready


----------



## Onabudget (Oct 11, 2012)

ahh looks so good.. deff investing in these seeds ..


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 11, 2012)

jacktracks said:


> Lol u posted as I asked what did the trichs look like at day 35? Looks a little airy is the bud dense. Ten days and plant 1 looks ready


p2 is airy but p1 is dense.


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 11, 2012)

That's amazing for 35days!! P1 is very nice and has perked my interest. Imo, I'd say 45 days and you will benefit in weight and potency!! Looks great, awesome grow


----------



## WORKHORSE (Oct 12, 2012)

subbed my man


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 12, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> That's amazing for 35days!! P1 is very nice and has perked my interest. Imo, I'd say 45 days and you will benefit in weight and potency!! Looks great, awesome grow





WORKHORSE said:


> subbed my man


thanks!
i agree about p1.....at 45 its going to be killer.


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 12, 2012)

It's to bad they are fems. If he had regs of this strain i'd buy some right now!! 

Please tell if you get or have had any herm issues/nanners. I've had bad luck with fems and they always herm on me in the great outdoors. Subbed


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 12, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> It's to bad they are fems. If he had regs of this strain i'd buy some right now!!
> 
> Please tell if you get or have had any herm issues/nanners. I've had bad luck with fems and they always herm on me in the great outdoors. Subbed


no nanners, no pods, no nothing....100% female on all three i popped.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't look done to me


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 12, 2012)

plant 2 trichs are fully developed, mostly cloudy, some clear, and a few amber.


----------



## northcalwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Plants look great. I've been doing alot of trial and error working with fast flowering plants. I've been working with Stoney Girl Gardens seeds. I'm doing a plant called Cripit now inside. And my plants are finishing with rock hard buds at 40 days. These are harder buds than I've ever grown before. And I've been growing for alot of year. About 30 years anyways give or take a season or two. But these plants are great. There are alot of strains that finish in 6 weeks out there. This Cripit is stoney as hell. Hope your freedon 35 works out for you. I've thought about it myself to try. Maybe after I try these couple other strains I will. My problem is I live in the PNW and I have to be able to harvest mid to late september outdoors or I get PM or Bud Rot issiues. I also am trying another plant called P-91. Shes another fast flowerer. Canadian Seed banks have alot of strains that are fast Companies like Great White North ect. Well just wanted to see whats up with this strain. GL with yours and Keepem Green


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 17, 2012)

northcalwood said:


> Plants look great. I've been doing alot of trial and error working with fast flowering plants. I've been working with Stoney Girl Gardens seeds. I'm doing a plant called Cripit now inside. And my plants are finishing with rock hard buds at 40 days. These are harder buds than I've ever grown before. And I've been growing for alot of year. About 30 years anyways give or take a season or two. But these plants are great. There are alot of strains that finish in 6 weeks out there. This Cripit is stoney as hell. Hope your freedon 35 works out for you. I've thought about it myself to try. Maybe after I try these couple other strains I will. My problem is I live in the PNW and I have to be able to harvest mid to late september outdoors or I get PM or Bud Rot issiues. I also am trying another plant called P-91. Shes another fast flowerer. Canadian Seed banks have alot of strains that are fast Companies like Great White North ect. Well just wanted to see whats up with this strain. GL with yours and Keepem Green



Thanks!
i used to live in Portland...are you near there? i loved it there and i dream of moving back someday..who knows.
Anyway, do you have any pictures of the Stoney girl stuff? The reason i ask is on another site a bunch of people were ripping on it and made it seem like a big scam. I guess a bunch of people tried it and it didnt finish as advertised and then Stoney Girl told them they have to use the special soil and nutes they sell. And of course, the prices were very high. Its all heresay to me because i had never even heard of them until recently. So I would love to see what you have done.


----------



## northcalwood (Oct 17, 2012)

I found 40 days works well with it. I also have Berkley Blue that just turned beautiful purple also I use to post here and have a link here,
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/501458-here-we-grow-again-4.html I'm growing in black gold with Organics for fert's, Blood/Bone meal with earthworm castings and alittle bat crap. First pic is Berkley Blues and second is Cripit. I also have a P-91 strain going. 


The herb is great strong as all holey hell. Not what they say it could be like 36% but great weed. I'm going to keep it in my garden. I did a harvest once at 36 days, but 40-42 is alot better in the yield department. Keepem Green


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 18, 2012)

looking at my schedule i wont have the time to chop these until day 46. My plan is to harvest the majority of both plants and if needed, leave the bottom buds on for another week so they can ripen up.
Day 35 smoke is better on p2 than p1 but they are both surprisingly potent.


----------



## northcalwood (Oct 18, 2012)

42 ain't bad for a plant. With times like these it is possible to get 6 crops a year, if not 7. Hope you get a decent yield. 
Portland is where I do live. Love it. I've lived about everywhere but I think my favorite grow area has to be the Bay Area of SF. Great growing site. I did alot of plant out in the delta on one of them islands. Man we grew some great herbs back there. One thing bout Portland outdoors, you better have a fast plant or you going to see what bad bud rot is here. Humidity gets off the charts. Well I'm outta here I'll look back to hear what you got off your plants. I post on afew different sites so I bbl GL and Keepem Green


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi was wondering if any1 would know whats going on with my seedlings(pics included). Everything was going fine and now they look distorted heres a few things i did so far i flush them because my idiot bro in law dint mind his bissness and watered them with plant food so i thought that might be the prob since they are too young for food yet.i put more fresh air into the room.My veg room is 8x8x8 and i have 1x 1000w light about 1 1/2 foot above plants temp stay about 79-80 degres, humidity 55-65% and i mist my plants twice a day with spray bottle.only thing am not sure about is PH level i ordered a PH tester but wont have it for about a week yet. And after my bro in law did the watering with food i mesured the PPM at 850 PPM....so if any1 think they know why plants look like this it would be very helpful btw they are freedom35 seedlings and Dr are u going to post pics of yours at 45days ????


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh and forgot to mention i water them about every 2-3 days depending on weight of pots and i got 10 seeds and 9 took 1 dint do anything. 2nd pics is the worst one rest pretty much like other pics thank you


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 19, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Hi was wondering if any1 would know whats going on with my seedlings(pics included). Everything was going fine and now they look distorted heres a few things i did so far i flush them because my idiot bro in law dint mind his bissness and watered them with plant food so i thought that might be the prob since they are too young for food yet.i put more fresh air into the room.My veg room is 8x8x8 and i have 1x 1000w light about 1 1/2 foot above plants temp stay about 79-80 degres, humidity 55-65% and i mist my plants twice a day with spray bottle.only thing am not sure about is PH level i ordered a PH tester but wont have it for about a week yet. And after my bro in law did the watering with food i mesured the PPM at 850 PPM....so if any1 think they know why plants look like this it would be very helpful btw they are freedom35 seedlings and Dr are u going to post pics of yours at 45days ????View attachment 2378740View attachment 2378741View attachment 2378742View attachment 2378743



they dont look that bad to me but there are 2 things i would consider.
According to Jorge Cerventes you should hang the 1000 watt at least 24 inches above plants.
and....you might want to go a bit longer between feedings.....it could be overwatering. 

yes i will be putting up day 45 pics....and lots of em!


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 19, 2012)

k thx will hang light higher a bit and wait longer for feedings


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 19, 2012)

Interested to see the density and weight of these 45 day ones....and the crystal production


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 22, 2012)

here's mine at 10 days


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 22, 2012)

plant 1 before harvest...


some side branches...




the top...


lower buds...




after harvest




plant 2 later...........


----------



## Shaggn (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome!!! She looks amazing. Judging from the pix at 45days looks to be just about ripe. Prolly mostly cloudy with a few clear and amber. Nice man.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2012)

yep...exactly. mostly cloudy...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2012)

plant 2 day 45 chop....


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good, lot of production for 45 days...4 sure would top em if I order some...and maybe give em 48 or 49 days...do you know why the Doc said no good for outdoors?


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 24, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Looks good, lot of production for 45 days...4 sure would top em if I order some...and maybe give em 48 or 49 days...do you know why the Doc said no good for outdoors?


do you know why the Doc said no good for outdoors?
I am curious about this too.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2012)

bleuballz said:


> do you know why the Doc said no good for outdoors?
> I am curious about this too.





Corso312 said:


> Looks good, lot of production for 45 days...4 sure would top em if I order some...and maybe give em 48 or 49 days...do you know why the Doc said no good for outdoors?


not sure but it might be something to do with the fast flower response....maybe the slighest change in light hours freaks it out??? thats just a guess...email Doc...he is always good for an answer.


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 24, 2012)

thats still cool though. one of my plants is 11 weeks in flower, and just barely looks that done. 
doc, have you tried big laughing? i love it when i get laugh attacks, as they are rare.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 24, 2012)

bleuballz said:


> thats still cool though. one of my plants is 11 weeks in flower, and just barely looks that done.
> doc, have you tried big laughing? i love it when i get laugh attacks, as they are rare.



no i have not tried the BL....always wondered about it though.


----------



## mackdx (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr G - 

Your most recent pix don't show up (dreaded red x's). Can you please check the links as I am interested to see them.
I have a pack of F35's and can't wait to get set up to run them!

thanks

Mac.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 25, 2012)

plant 2 day 45 replacment pics...


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 25, 2012)

plant 1 replacment pictures.

i dont know why they disappeared but i got some of them back up......


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2012)

S what is the yield on those little sluts?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> S what is the yield on those little sluts?


its not even dry yet let alone cured so it will be a while before i have weights for you.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 26, 2012)

FuckJeffHurley said:


> the +rep tag is gone. how can i give rep?
> greenthumb knows his stuff.
> nice plants gruber.


thanks....the rep button is on the lower left side of the page...the little star thingy. hmmmm...it seems to be missing from my posts but not from others posts.????


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 26, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> k thx will hang light higher a bit and wait longer for feedings


how they looking now?


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 26, 2012)

They are doing real good since i moved the lamp up.here pics at 14 days since breaking soil


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 26, 2012)

i got 3 i planted 4 days later in there thats why some look way smaller


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 26, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> They are doing real good since i moved the lamp up.here pics at 14 days since breaking soilView attachment 2387462View attachment 2387463



looking good...nice recovery. now if we can figure out what causes that slight leaf fringe curl we would be set.


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah dont know what causes it still testing but so far it was light too close and they dont seem to like the fan yet.....they started fringing again so i stoped it and now they look way better so am playing it by hear


----------



## redzi (Oct 28, 2012)

What is the odor like with the 35? I am leaning towards Greenthumb's C99 because of the low odor it is suppose to have. I have been growing diff. strains that all have heavy Northern Lights inflluence because the NL makes odor manageable like Sensi's NL5 x Haze. For reference or comparison AK47 would be a 8 to 9. DNA's Lemmon Skunk would be a 10, yanked it because it was so smelly. How would you describe the odor of the 35?...if it is musky or has a chem smell like Killingfields....a smell that can be masked.


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 28, 2012)

redzi said:


> What is the odor like with the 35? I am leaning towards Greenthumb's C99 because of the low odor it is suppose to have. I have been growing diff. strains that all have heavy Northern Lights inflluence because the NL makes odor manageable like Sensi's NL5 x Haze. For reference or comparison AK47 would be a 8 to 9. DNA's Lemmon Skunk would be a 10, yanked it because it was so smelly. How would you describe the odor of the 35?...if it is musky or has a chem smell like Killingfields....a smell that can be masked.


That's funny. I did a outdoor grow, and I have this one 
Smaller plant that has no smell at all. Pinch the nugs, 
Nothing. Kind of sucks. Looks killer, but smells like salad.


----------



## dwight smokum (Oct 28, 2012)

when did the ak 47 start to smell?...mine are 6 days in bloom room and no smell at all.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 29, 2012)

redzi said:


> What is the odor like with the 35? I am leaning towards Greenthumb's C99 because of the low odor it is suppose to have. I have been growing diff. strains that all have heavy Northern Lights inflluence because the NL makes odor manageable like Sensi's NL5 x Haze. For reference or comparison AK47 would be a 8 to 9. DNA's Lemmon Skunk would be a 10, yanked it because it was so smelly. How would you describe the odor of the 35?...if it is musky or has a chem smell like Killingfields....a smell that can be masked.



the 35 seems to be low odor until later in flower and then the smell pours out of them.....they do have a earthy smell but that gives way to the "good green" smell that comes out later.
c99 smells but its such a citrus like smell that people can mistake it for something other then pot....and it also takes a while for that smell to come out.


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 29, 2012)

hi dr how long did you let yours veg and how much stretch.


----------



## Carbo007 (Oct 29, 2012)

judging by your pics looks like they almost double right


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 29, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> hi dr how long did you let yours veg and how much stretch.


45 to 50 days from seed.
p1 started at 22inches and ended up at 36 inches....


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 30, 2012)

gotta be dry by now...what the yield look like?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 30, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> gotta be dry by now...what the yield look like?


HAve patience my friend..lol.
I take the plant down in stages and the last of it is still hanging in the drying rack right now. A few more days and everything will be dry and ready to weigh. I can give a guess though....P1 will be around 5 or 6 oz's and p2 will be about 4.5 or so.

I took about half or more down on day 45 the rest of it came down on day 51....


----------



## Dr Gruber (Oct 30, 2012)

Freedom 35- (35 day mini smoke report)


Taste-9
Potency-9
Yield-?

The buzz on this is pretty much all head buzz. Very trippy and spacey, it reminds me of smoking pot back in high school. My buddy and I almost got the giggles after smoking a couple bowls.
The taste is hard to describe but I&#8217;m still working on that&#8230;but it tastes really good. In fact, I would say it&#8217;s my second favorite tasting pot in my garden right now behind the Bubba X OG Kush.
Not the best for daytime use for me because after a few smoking sessions it leaves me feeling very sleepy and foggy.

I will go into more detail on the full 45 day report&#8230;.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 1, 2012)

And btw thanks Gruber nice journal and cant wait for the final report on those babies


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 3, 2012)

started a new journal if anyone is interested........

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/578080-chemdawg-4-seed-smoke-journal.html


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 3, 2012)

here fd35 21 days


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like the F35 may be the fastest finishing photo around, but the slowest drying strain on the planet


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Dr gruber one of my plants starting to have pistils but and its my smallest one (last one planted like 5 days behind others). They are under the light 24hr since the beg so i dont see any reasons why it would start to have pistil its only like 10`` high and 3 weeks old. What is your input on that and can it fuck anything up?????


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 6, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Hey Dr gruber one of my plants starting to have pistils but and its my smallest one (last one planted like 5 days behind others). They are under the light 24hr since the beg so i dont see any reasons why it would start to have pistil its only like 10`` high and 3 weeks old. What is your input on that and can it fuck anything up?????



got a picture?
I think mine showed really early pistils also...about 20 days from seed if memory serves....as long as it isnt auto flowering on you that sounds normal. How many pistils? Lots or just a few at the nodes?


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 6, 2012)

ya there is quite a bit heres a pic....it is about that 20 days now


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 6, 2012)

oh sorry about double post but i also wanted to know if you cloned the f35


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 6, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> ya there is quite a bit heres a pic....it is about that 20 days now View attachment 2400784



nothing to worry about there...you just have a nice fast plant.
i did clone.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 6, 2012)

Final weight-

Plant 1- 6.02 oz's
Plant 2- 3.74 oz's


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Doc when do you think we can expect the final report on 35 vs 45 days for yield,potency and stuff......dont want to rush you just cant wait for final report


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good job doc....have ya ever gave the endless sky a try?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 8, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Hey Doc when do you think we can expect the final report on 35 vs 45 days for yield,potency and stuff......dont want to rush you just cant wait for final report





Corso312 said:


> Good job doc....have ya ever gave the endless sky a try?


Im waiting on a friend to get back to me with his report and then i will write it up...should be in the next day or so.

Never tried he Endless skies but after watching a grow on another site i have been getting interested.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 10, 2012)

hey DrGruber i think i got 1 auto in there and i dont think it is F35 its not nearly has bushy and am pretty sure it is in flowering fisrt 2 pics is that plant in question and last is F35.Let me know if you think you know what strain this would be.And the rest dont have pistils yet. Thanks


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 10, 2012)

And DrGruber one last question i know you were on 24hr veg too, did you go 18-6 for a couples weeks or straight from 24 to 12-12? Sorry to be a pain in the ass but its my first one in like 15 yrs use to have a few when i was younger but that was a long time ago


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 10, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> And DrGruber one last question i know you were on 24hr veg too, did you go 18-6 for a couples weeks or straight from 24 to 12-12? Sorry to be a pain in the ass but its my first one in like 15 yrs use to have a few when i was younger but that was a long time ago



not a pain in the ass at all...i said any questions fire away...and i meant it.
i cant tell if its auto flowering but it does seem to have a lot of pistils....my plants didnt look exacty alike either so i wouldnt worry about that. F35 has the Iranian Autoflower in the mix so its possible that it could auto on you i guess. Maybe just throw it in the flower room and see what happens...if its autoing on you the clones probably will too...at least thats my guess. I went 24 hours the whole way until i made the flip to 12/12.
Doc told me these plants can be very sensitive so if you stressed them at all it may account for the auto flowering.??????????


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dont think i stressed them but anyway ill leave it there and see what happens and wont take any clones out of it....if it is a auto it will flower anyway under 24hr


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 14, 2012)

SMOKE REPORT&#8212; 
Dr Greenthumb- Freedom 35
Final Weight--- 
Plant 1&#8212; 6.02 OZ&#8217;s
Plant 2&#8212;3.74 OZ&#8217;s 

INFO-
Tester Name: 
Dr Gruber, Assisted by Dr Sharpe and friends.
Strain: 
Freedom 35 (Iranian Indica X Afghanistani)
Breeder: 
Dr Greenthumb
Grower:
Dr Gruber
Method Smoked:
Joints, glass pipes, bong.
(Dr Gruber&#8217;s Personal Favorite-Joints)
(Dr Sharpe&#8217;s favorite- glass pipe)
Soil/Hydro:
Promix Potting Soil-5 gal Lowes Buckets
Flower Time:
35- 45 days


Dominant smell of bud:
Fecal type smell with a eucalyptus and fruity undertone.

Associated smells of bud: 
Green-pine
TASTE- Sweet and Tangy,

Dominant flavor: Sweet, Tangy, Sour, Green&#8230;.
Associated flavors: pine
Reminds me a bit of the strain Greencrack in taste only.

Flavor Intensity- 
9
(Sour Diesel or Bubba Kush would be a 9 or 10.)

Harsh/smoothness: (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) --
8
- Cough factor? : Yes/no ---
Yes and no
BUZZ-
At 35 days it&#8217;s a strong head buzz with a heavy spacey quality, very unique and long lasting.
At 45 it still has the head buzz but also has more of a body buzz to go along with it and it makes me sleepy.

Profile&#8212;
Potency: (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) 
35 days-9 
45 days-9.5
Duration: (approx length of buzz, from first hit) 
4 hrs
Overall Rating- 8.00
Use: Daytime/Bedtime &#8211;Anytime, mostly evening use&#8230;daytime in moderate doses. 

Munchies: Yes/no----Yes

Comments- I actually like the buzz better on this one at 35 days, it just seems more unique to me. Either way, this is way stronger then I imagined it could be with such a short flower time. However, it&#8217;s the taste that really has me hooked and I constantly find myself reaching for this over my other choices. That&#8217;s saying a lot considering I have OG Kush, Exodus Cheese, Neville&#8217;s Haze, C99, and Big Purps to choose from. Maybe I will get used to it and it won&#8217;t be so tasty anymore but until then, I&#8217;m enjoying the hell out of this one. 
Plant 2 turned out to be my favorite even if it didn&#8217;t yield as well. They have the same type of flavor but plant 2 just tastes somewhat stronger. Buzz is the same on both plants.

-----------------------------------------------------
CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT-
Turpentine () 
Metallic () 
Ammonia ( ) - urine () - vinegar ( ) 
Bleach () 
Lotions () - plastics ( ) - glues ( ) 
Fuel ()
Rubber ()
Eucalyptus (X) 
SWEET-
fruity (x) - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () citrus () - orange () - lemon ( ) - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutty fruity ()
floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - menthol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()
SPICY-
woody ( ) - incense () - hardwood ( ) - sage ( ) - juniper ( ) - cedar () - pine (x)
basil ( ) - garlic ( ) - dill ( ) - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate () Moldy () 
MUSKY-
earthy () - loam () - dirt () - musty () - dusty () &#8211; Alberta spruce ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () &#8211; sweet skunk () Skunk ( )
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves ( ) - trees () Sour (x) Tangy (x)
Final Comment- If you were judging this one on bag appeal alone it would get a 6 or 7 rating. The buds are not as dense and crystal covered as say OG Kush but they do still look very nice. The real quality of this one comes out in the flavor and buzz, which to me, at 35 days, is one of the more unique high&#8217;s I&#8217;ve had in quite some time. It kind of brought back memories of High School days.
Medical qualities: Great for- Moderate to Severe Pain, Appetite, and Insomnia and in small doses, it&#8217;s good for depression. 

Peace- Dr Gruber


----------



## MmmMmmMmm (Nov 14, 2012)

Long time lurker, first time poster! First off, thanks doc for doing a great review! I've never grown anything before but I've been pouring over endless guides, reviews, any info I can find really, and I know I haven't even scratched the surface! I've been looking at a few of Dr. G's strains thinking on acquiring a few for the future, and this one looks great! One question, after all is said and done, how much stretch do you think occurred once you did the flip?

Beautiful looking plants and buds, btw! I really appreciate people like you who share their knowledge with others!


----------



## bleuballz (Nov 14, 2012)

Another awesome smoke report! 
Thanks doc. Hahaha every time I read one, 
i second guess myself on my next order.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Dr been waiting a while for this one . One question what about yield wise between 35 and 45 days......is it worth to wait 45 or you get about the same at 35????? And thanks again for the report really appreciated.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 15, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Thanks Dr been waiting a while for this one . One question what about yield wise between 35 and 45 days......is it worth to wait 45 or you get about the same at 35????? And thanks again for the report really appreciated.


you probably do get somewhat more with the extra 10 days but not that much.the biggest difference seems to be the high.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 15, 2012)

MmmMmmMmm said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! First off, thanks doc for doing a great review! I've never grown anything before but I've been pouring over endless guides, reviews, any info I can find really, and I know I haven't even scratched the surface! I've been looking at a few of Dr. G's strains thinking on acquiring a few for the future, and this one looks great! One question, after all is said and done, how much stretch do you think occurred once you did the flip?
> 
> Beautiful looking plants and buds, btw! I really appreciate people like you who share their knowledge with others!


thank you!
I would say the stretch was about double from where they started.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok thanks here some pics of mine 35 days tomorow and the one is in full flowering


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 15, 2012)

how tall are they?


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 15, 2012)

about 15-16`inchs


----------



## arron5377 (Nov 16, 2012)

where did u order the 35,s from?


----------



## arron5377 (Nov 16, 2012)

its ok sorry i found them. site dont look legit lol was bit skeptical but then found reviews to the same link


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 16, 2012)

arron5377 said:


> where did u order the 35,s from?



yep...here it is....http://drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 16, 2012)

MmmMmmMmm said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! First off, thanks doc for doing a great review! I've never grown anything before but I've been pouring over endless guides, reviews, any info I can find really, and I know I haven't even scratched the surface! I've been looking at a few of Dr. G's strains thinking on acquiring a few for the future, and this one looks great! One question, after all is said and done, how much stretch do you think occurred once you did the flip?
> 
> Beautiful looking plants and buds, btw! I really appreciate people like you who share their knowledge with others!


when you get a garden going there are a lot of good people who will help you here. if you have any questions for me i will be happy to answer.


----------



## drewbot (Nov 24, 2012)

northcalwood said:


> Plants look great. I've been doing alot of trial and error working with fast flowering plants. I've been working with Stoney Girl Gardens seeds. I'm doing a plant called Cripit now inside. And my plants are finishing with rock hard buds at 40 days. These are harder buds than I've ever grown before. And I've been growing for alot of year. About 30 years anyways give or take a season or two. But these plants are great. There are alot of strains that finish in 6 weeks out there. This Cripit is stoney as hell. Hope your freedon 35 works out for you. I've thought about it myself to try. Maybe after I try these couple other strains I will. My problem is I live in the PNW and I have to be able to harvest mid to late september outdoors or I get PM or Bud Rot issiues. I also am trying another plant called P-91. Shes another fast flowerer. Canadian Seed banks have alot of strains that are fast Companies like Great White North ect. Well just wanted to see whats up with this strain. GL with yours and Keepem Green


Hey I bet we're in the same neck of the woods. I tried some stoney girl genetics this year and got a whole lot of wood out of the deal. Up in norcal it's gotta be on time or nothing, and everything I ran was on time.... except the black moon and pitbull. AAAaaannyway I got a bunch of freedom 35s and my colloidal silver a' flowin' so I got me a grip of beans coming up shortly. I've always wanted to get ahold of the Berkeley "28 day" dad that stoney girl uses for breeding


----------



## drewbot (Nov 24, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> nothing to worry about there...you just have a nice fast plant.
> i did clone.


1 out of 10 of my f35's was automatic... so far. 1 retarded IAF. Seed plants, ya know.

anyway here's my review: I called the dr. greenthumb number to order the beans and whomever answered the phone was on a cell phone probably in a truck the way it sounded. I was told to call back -- even though it was 3pm friday and they were supposed to take orders. Called monday, 3pm again, and some chick answered and put me off.. I think I just explained how unimpressed I was with the loady-style service and I wasn't all too kind, so when I called back I used my best monty python voice. Oh well... it's a loady-style bizz ain't it now? Well I got an order in and I guess my bank wasn't straight so it didn't go through. I didn't get any beans and I called back and got another round of "not workin' right now" crap calls in. What-eeevvvz. I got me f35's now and my phone ordering days are in the past 'cause I got the genetics and that is that . Well I'm happy to get the crap service 'cause I'd like to get into the bean factory bizz and if this is what I'm up against I'll be coming up hard-- wut wut 

So not to completely entirely dump on dr. greenthumb 'cause most of the plants are doing fine right now. I suppose a good breeder doesn't have to be a good businessman all around. Plus the last two rounds of runs were (1) dj short busted ass jacked up junk and (2) disappointing stoney girl beans. If these do anything at all I'll hold mr. thumb, excuse me, dr.... in high regard.


----------



## OGMan (Nov 26, 2012)

Doc is downright grumpy sometimes but i've never gotten anything but stellar strains from there


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 26, 2012)

OGMan said:


> Doc is downright grumpy sometimes but i've never gotten anything but stellar strains from there


Ive talked to Doc a few times and the only time i thought he was grumpy was the very first time i talked to him. after the call i thought about the questions i was asking him and figured he had probably heard them many times that day and was tired of the nEwb questions. it made me a little angry but afterward i thought i would get a little short with people too if i heard the same questions over and over.when i got past the general questions and got to the specific, Doc was more then helpful.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 26, 2012)

drewbot said:


> Hey I bet we're in the same neck of the woods. I tried some stoney girl genetics this year and got a whole lot of wood out of the deal. Up in norcal it's gotta be on time or nothing, and everything I ran was on time.... except the black moon and pitbull. AAAaaannyway I got a bunch of freedom 35s and my colloidal silver a' flowin' so I got me a grip of beans coming up shortly. I've always wanted to get ahold of the Berkeley "28 day" dad that stoney girl uses for breeding






Where did ya buy the CS...or did ya make it?


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi gruber was wondering how your clones are doing because am really not impressed with mine.....I made 32 and they were doing great in the dome but now that i transplanted them a week ago i noticed that most of them are turning auto on me i got maybe 5-6 that dont show any signs of autoing on me. I am really happy with the originals from seed got 11 seeds 1 dint germinate at all, 1 went auto and the rest are fine, nice plant looks like its going to be a decent yield but overall if i cant clone them i am really not going to be happy with this strain.
P.S my clones never had darkness they been under 24hrs light............so i dont really know what to say but am shopping for a new strain now dont see how it is going to work out with this one.So overall am pretty disapointed with FREEDOM35.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry Gruber but would you know a good fast finish strain that we can clone easily.......mean while i will be looking at the SPACE strain from from world of seeds.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> Hi gruber was wondering how your clones are doing because am really not impressed with mine.....I made 32 and they were doing great in the dome but now that i transplanted them a week ago i noticed that most of them are turning auto on me i got maybe 5-6 that dont show any signs of autoing on me. I am really happy with the originals from seed got 11 seeds 1 dint germinate at all, 1 went auto and the rest are fine, nice plant looks like its going to be a decent yield but overall if i cant clone them i am really not going to be happy with this strain.
> P.S my clones never had darkness they been under 24hrs light............so i dont really know what to say but am shopping for a new strain now dont see how it is going to work out with this one.So overall am pretty disapointed with FREEDOM35.


Sorry for your troubles.
I took 2 clones, one from each plant, 1 of them was just fine, the other went auto on me. Stupid me though....i killed the good one thinking it wasnt the keeper plant.I have 3 more seeds and will pop them soon. When i took the first 2 clones i did it after i put them into flower so i figured it was that...next batch i will take clones way before flower.
If you have 5 or 6 good ones just keep those and clone from them and you could save a good plant.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the prob is going to be trying to keep a mother because all my plants had pistils already by the time i did the switch...so i would think that the mother herself will turn auto eventually...so i am looking at S.O.G bogglegum 44-48 days easy to clone,grow, very mold resistant and very good yield from all the journals i read almost no smell so for me would be a way better plant then FREEDOM35 so to be honest i would not recommend fd35 to anyone that tries to clone would be a great fast plant for someone that buys seeds everytime but a waste of my time now.am not here to bash Drgreenthumbs because am sure he has good strains but in my humble opinion fd35 is an utter failure and because of that i prob would never buy again from him. Anyway sorry but a pretty choke right now


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 29, 2012)

oh and btw i took my clones a week and a half b4 they switch to flowering so i should had no issues but........


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2012)

I put the one that went auto into the flower room...its now about 17inches tall...most of that is one big bud.

When i pop the others i will make a final assessment. It could be the drawback to an otherwise great strain. I think there are a few others running this now and i will ask them how its been going for them and let you know.


----------



## Carbo007 (Nov 29, 2012)

ya mine that went auto in the original 10 seeds is about the same...but what really piss me off maybe greenthumb shoulda said it was an auto instead of reg and i would not of waisted 3 months on those


----------



## Love420247 (Nov 29, 2012)

a buddy of mine just popped about 11 F35's, he offered me one of the babies , and i fully intend on taking him up on that offer. 
but i've been dealing with thripes on my current plant ... so i want to get that dealt with before i bring her in.

I figured by the time I was ready for another plant , buddies F35's would be big enough for me to take a clone... 
but it looks like cloning might be a bad plan.

maybe i should just take a sprout like he first offered

Im very excited to try it though ! and try cloning for myself.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> ya mine that went auto in the original 10 seeds is about the same...but what really piss me off maybe greenthumb shoulda said it was an auto instead of reg and i would not of waisted 3 months on those


pretty sure Doc did test them and didnt have the same problem so i would think thats why he didnt call them autos.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Nov 29, 2012)

Love420247 said:


> a buddy of mine just popped about 11 F35's, he offered me one of the babies , and i fully intend on taking him up on that offer.
> but i've been dealing with thripes on my current plant ... so i want to get that dealt with before i bring her in.
> 
> I figured by the time I was ready for another plant , buddies F35's would be big enough for me to take a clone...
> ...



or take both...


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2012)

U in Michigan doc?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 1, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> U in Michigan doc?


yes sir....you?


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> yes sir....you?


Ha! Nice...yes sir I am 3o min or so Southeast of KZoo...saw u post something in in in mich forum n was hoping u were resident.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 4, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Ha! Nice...yes sir I am 3o min or so Southeast of KZoo...saw u post something in in in mich forum n was hoping u were resident.


north of detroit for me...


----------



## Carbo007 (Dec 4, 2012)

well ordered new seeds on friday 1 out of 32 not auto yet so i will scrap FD35 strain


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 5, 2012)

why dont you keep the 1 as a mother and see if it works out?


----------



## Carbo007 (Dec 6, 2012)

ya i will try that and maybe even try to cross it with my BOG see what happens


----------



## breeder11 (Dec 9, 2012)

First timer, looking for some grow reports to make a decision as to what strain to run next time. Thanks to Docs journal I've decided. Will keep y'all updated as I start from scratch, building my rooms and then starting from seed. I likely will do some videos and tons of pics to make sure I have everything documented. Peace.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 10, 2012)

breeder11 said:


> First timer, looking for some grow reports to make a decision as to what strain to run next time. Thanks to Docs journal I've decided. Will keep y'all updated as I start from scratch, building my rooms and then starting from seed. I likely will do some videos and tons of pics to make sure I have everything documented. Peace.


cool...keep us updated on the room and grow


----------



## daalma (Dec 16, 2012)

Carbo007 said:


> I think the prob is going to be trying to keep a mother because all my plants had pistils already by the time i did the switch...so i would think that the mother herself will turn auto eventually...so i am looking at S.O.G bogglegum 44-48 days easy to clone,grow, very mold resistant and very good yield from all the journals i read almost no smell so for me would be a way better plant then FREEDOM35 so to be honest i would not recommend fd35 to anyone that tries to clone would be a great fast plant for someone that buys seeds everytime but a waste of my time now.am not here to bash Drgreenthumbs because am sure he has good strains but in my humble opinion fd35 is an utter failure and because of that i prob would never buy again from him. Anyway sorry but a pretty choke right now



i am having the exact problem with fd 35. also for a plant that doesnt stretch much i woulnt want to see one that does. makes hindu kush look like a short fat girl. fifty percent of them anyways. very dissappointed in this strain. it is nowhere near stable. my clones are flowering while rooting under 18 hrs of 600 hps. never seen less light than that. these plants are in my opinion very close to an auto. you cannot veg to size as doc says. successfully femmed one with cs first time trying ever and im tossing the seed. boo hoo. dont get me wrong the doc has some awesome strains..this isnt one of them. ive grown five of his and this is the only one i consider a waste of electricity..peace out merry xmas


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 17, 2012)

Why not have clones on 24 hour light? Thought gruber plants turned out pretty damn good .


----------



## daalma (Dec 17, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Why not have clones on 24 hour light? Thought gruber plants turned out pretty damn good .


dont think it would help. i vegged under 24. pistils everywhere. i mean airy bud forming pistils. i know grubers looked good but mine dont. i have iaf germed and grown in same time and room and they are doing well. if greenthumb called iaf an auto he sure should call fd35 auto. merry xmas


----------



## Carbo007 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Daalma ya i know its a shitty strain overall big mistake on my part....but got my other seeds now 20x Bog Bogglegum and i got 5 of each Bog blue kush and blue sattellite 2.2 has freebies am going to keep those for outdoors next summer. i will try crossing one of my female FD35 with one of my Bogglegum see what happens since i only have 2 nice female FD35 out of 32 plants.just chopped my short auto out of my seeds hoping to get a couple oz. anywayz ill let you know how the bogglegum turns out am just popping my seeds now. Merry xmas to all


----------



## drewbot (Dec 18, 2012)

daalma said:


> i am having the exact problem with fd 35. also for a plant that doesnt stretch much i woulnt want to see one that does. makes hindu kush look like a short fat girl. fifty percent of them anyways. very dissappointed in this strain. it is nowhere near stable. my clones are flowering while rooting under 18 hrs of 600 hps. never seen less light than that. these plants are in my opinion very close to an auto. you cannot veg to size as doc says. successfully femmed one with cs first time trying ever and im tossing the seed. boo hoo. dont get me wrong the doc has some awesome strains..this isnt one of them. ive grown five of his and this is the only one i consider a waste of electricity..peace out merry xmas


Not to defend the plant or the breeder but I was pretty clear that it was recommended to veg the f35 under 24h of blue light. It is no surprise that your beans flipped on 18h of sodium light. 
On the other hand I have 3 which went auto and I think I have 7 that are vegging very nicely under 24h t5 lighting. I have some other "semi-auto" strains and often it is a shock (poor feeding, pH, temperature) which will cause these plants to turn. Aaaanyway I'm taking cuttings of the remaining 7 and then turning the dark cycle up on the remaining moms until I find the ones with the preferred critical dark cycle and then hitting them with CS. I would suggest doing the same. The progeny is fairly diverse. Time will tell.


----------



## daalma (Dec 18, 2012)

drewbot said:


> Not to defend the plant or the breeder but I was pretty clear that it was recommended to veg the f35 under 24h of blue light. It is no surprise that your beans flipped on 18h of sodium light.
> On the other hand I have 3 which went auto and I think I have 7 that are vegging very nicely under 24h t5 lighting. I have some other "semi-auto" strains and often it is a shock (poor feeding, pH, temperature) which will cause these plants to turn. Aaaanyway I'm taking cuttings of the remaining 7 and then turning the dark cycle up on the remaining moms until I find the ones with the preferred critical dark cycle and then hitting them with CS. I would suggest doing the same. The progeny is fairly diverse. Time will tell.


 it was vegged 24 hours under 2 one thousand watt mh. i realize the clones should be under the same but they are in with my kush clones and they dont like 24 hrs. not enough interest in the strain . i am throwing fd35 clones and s2 seed i got away . will harvest the ten fd35 plants and then going back to hindu kush. i am currently getting low on space . i have iaf going to seed [colloidal silver] that i am giving prioritry to also.


----------



## Carbo007 (Jan 2, 2013)

well final report on this garbage strain,out of 9 plants left got 2 hermies so got a few seeds in my weed. got 23oz dried and potency imo 7 out of 10,looks like shit in the bag no density at all.so overall i would not recommend this shit to anyone unless you want to waist 3 months to find out like i did.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yikes, was just about to place an order for Iranian autos...kinda worried they mite not live up to description. Like the 35.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 3, 2013)

is your bladder empty yet?lol


----------



## daalma (Jan 3, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Yikes, was just about to place an order for Iranian autos...kinda worried they mite not live up to description. Like the 35.


 no worries about the iaf corso. its everything the doc says it is. it really amazed me. the doc sent me 18 iaf improved to try. havent tried them yet but they will have to be real good to be an improvement over regular iaf. ive grown four or five of his strains and i say it like it is. peace out 

by the way. i was impressed enough with the iaf that when he sent me the improved i was worried that he would discontinue the regular and bought five packs of regular just in case last september when i bought the fd35. iaf is a smaller black seed while improved is a large striped seed which made me not want to take the chance. if you do try it pm me and ill give you some tips that will be very usefull. the doc said he was going to add these tips i gave him on his website as he never thought to do it but he still hasnt. yup iaf is worth every penny


----------



## Sippycup (Jan 4, 2013)

I germinated 20 Freedom 35s. 3 of them went autoflower. The rest of them however are doing great, although oddly enough there are a few differences with short stout bush like plants and some a bit taller. They don't seem to be too consistent in size and shape. I have cloned lots and lots of these so far and they are all over a foot tall now and looking good. I do notice early pistils popping on some of them but not to the extend of the ones that popped into autoflower. The ones I took clones from were the ones that looked least ready to flower. I wouldn't rule the strain out, I think it has potential. Just need to spend more time with it.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's the one that went auto on me.....i put it in the flower room and 35 days later this little plant gave me just under and oz and a half. Strange thing is this one is better then its momma in taste, look and smell.


----------



## daalma (Jan 7, 2013)

Dr Gruber said:


> Here's the one that went auto on me.....i put it in the flower room and 35 days later this little plant gave me just under and oz and a half. Strange thing is this one is better then its momma in taste, look and smell.


yeah maybe this strain is extra sensative to its individual environment. it seems like it to me. i find it to be finicky little bitches. always looking for attention. a fight from the getgo. lol peaceout.


----------



## daalma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sippycup said:


> I germinated 20 Freedom 35s. 3 of them went autoflower. The rest of them however are doing great, although oddly enough there are a few differences with short stout bush like plants and some a bit taller. They don't seem to be too consistent in size and shape. I have cloned lots and lots of these so far and they are all over a foot tall now and looking good. I do notice early pistils popping on some of them but not to the extend of the ones that popped into autoflower. The ones I took clones from were the ones that looked least ready to flower. I wouldn't rule the strain out, I think it has potential. Just need to spend more time with it.


 early pistols and size difference is two of my problems with this strain. these problems are the base for larger problems later in the grow. when i spend that much money for seeds i dont want to be the one to refine the strain. what did we pay for? dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with wanting to improve but i assumed it was allready done to some extent.


----------



## Carbo007 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey daalma i answered your PM but dont know if you got it last time ......let me know


----------



## daalma (Jan 21, 2013)

Carbo007 said:


> Hey daalma i answered your PM but dont know if you got it last time ......let me know


 just got it tonight and answered


----------



## Dr Gruber (Apr 30, 2013)

In January of this year I quit smoking. I did it primarily with 3 things.

1) Electronic Cigarette 
2) Copious amonts of Chemdawg
3) Copious amounts of Freedom 35

So far to my surprise, it has been easy. I know its easy to stumble and start again but so far, so good.


----------



## maphisto (Apr 30, 2013)

good for you bud,i don't smoke unless i am drinking a beer some how it's just feels right.or if i am smoking a J ill want a cig damn those cigs!!


----------



## hugaddiction (Jun 30, 2013)

Dr Gruber said:


> In January of this year I quit smoking. I did it primarily with 3 things.
> 
> 1) Electronic Cigarette
> 2) Copious amonts of Chemdawg
> ...


grats! I just quit opiates and am substituting a lot of OG in its place. I have a questions about the "endless sky" , if you are familiar with it. How long should that girl take to flower? Does it have a tendancy to herm, or am I unlucky, and how locked down is the strain. me and a buddy split a pack and seemed to only get 2 plants that looked alike out of the 6 we planted. They were fems, so that might be why we got some hermies, but the ones that turned out well, turned out really well. Huge colas, pic attached, sorry its not better, just went to the grow room to shoot it for this post. Its 8 weeks and 2 days, been doing just plain water for the last 5 days since I have no idea when it is supposed to be done. 

Lastly Im about to jump in and grab some Freedomb 35, you still got love for it? I have a quick flowering Dinafem Critical + that I cut after 6.5 weeks, but if this F35 really is 5 weeks and its legit, I got to get my hands on that shit! Thank!
and, yes, that big ass cola is 4 ft of bud to bud. also, under a 400hps, not bad, DrGT.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jun 30, 2013)

hugaddiction said:


> grats! I just quit opiates and am substituting a lot of OG in its place. I have a questions about the "endless sky" , if you are familiar with it. How long should that girl take to flower? Does it have a tendancy to herm, or am I unlucky, and how locked down is the strain. me and a buddy split a pack and seemed to only get 2 plants that looked alike out of the 6 we planted. They were fems, so that might be why we got some hermies, but the ones that turned out well, turned out really well. Huge colas, pic attached, sorry its not better, just went to the grow room to shoot it for this post. Its 8 weeks and 2 days, been doing just plain water for the last 5 days since I have no idea when it is supposed to be done.
> 
> Lastly Im about to jump in and grab some Freedomb 35, you still got love for it? I have a quick flowering Dinafem Critical + that I cut after 6.5 weeks, but if this F35 really is 5 weeks and its legit, I got to get my hands on that shit! Thank!
> View attachment 2719177View attachment 2719178and, yes, that big ass cola is 4 ft of bud to bud. also, under a 400hps, not bad, DrGT.




Nice work on the opiates!
I haven't done the Endless sky so i dont know much about it. I have heard that it is a very light feeder and you need to be careful with them. That looks like a killer plant you have there...a keeper for sure.
The F35 is legit. Try some at 35 days and at 45 days and let me know what you like better.


----------



## hugaddiction (Jul 1, 2013)

right on, gonna grab some F35 on my next purchase. Iv got a half dozen clones I took of this plant, and they will be ready to flowering in a few weeks. I hope they live up to half the plant they were from seed! I guess we will see. Also, the DRGT site said it was an 8 week strain. Im cutting it at 8w3d and it still looks like it could go another week, but I ahve to get it down anyways, now that Im starting to see some mail pistils poppin up


----------



## Freedom35 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr Gruber said:


> plant 1 got a little damage on the first set of true leaves but i caught it in time to keep plant 2 looking good.
> They should be good to go now.


thats funny because one of mine looks IDENTICAL to this, what was ur burn from? nutes lights? and is there any way u could tell me how many weeks old they were in this pic?


----------



## Freedom35 (Mar 6, 2014)

sorry i thought it included ur pic in that post i believe it was from page 2


----------



## Freedom35 (Mar 6, 2014)

sorry wrong again it was on page three, also on this page it has them at day 15 which is where mine are at but they look like the 2 pics from above i dont understand the slow growth


----------



## Dr Gruber (Mar 6, 2014)

Never did figure out what was causing that but they all did outgrow it.
That and the yellowing I had (N def?) probably caused the slow growth.....but they did just fine after that. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Freedom35 (Mar 6, 2014)

cool thanks brotha, ya its just odd for to see stuff like this in a young plant at least for me it is. i generally dont see any burns or problems till flower but who knows. and its only on one of mine so im also not too worried because one of them will get clones taken so if this one isnt up to par one of them is bound to be.


----------



## ToneOZ (Apr 14, 2020)

Whats the verdict


----------



## victoryou (Jan 14, 2022)

Dr Gruber said:


> Well, here we go.
> Dr Greenthumb was kind enough to let me be the first to grow these out and here is what he has to say about them..........
> 
> "I wanted to let you all know about Freedom 35, a ground-breaking indoor plant that has been in development for over 5 years and will become available in September 2012.
> ...


Can u tell me please what plants were used in the making of this strain? Thank u!


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 14, 2022)

victoryou said:


> Can u tell me please what plants were used in the making of this strain? Thank u!


I really don't know for sure but I thought it was a phenotype of Doc's Iranian Auto, but I don't have any real info to base that on.
I'll ask.


----------



## victoryou (Jan 14, 2022)

Dr Gruber said:


> I really don't know for sure but I thought it was a phenotype of Doc's Iranian Auto, but I don't have any real info to base that on.
> I'll ask.


Thank u!!!


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 14, 2022)

Wasn't Freedom 35 a Trailer Park Boys thing? It was like their plan for the future or something in one of the seasons. Makes me want to watch it again.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jan 14, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Wasn't Freedom 35 a Trailer Park Boys thing? It was like their plan for the future or something in one of the seasons. Makes me want to watch it again.


yes it was.....,.I think they did "Freedom 55"


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 14, 2022)

Dr Gruber said:


> I really don't know for sure but I thought it was a phenotype of Doc's Iranian Auto, but I don't have any real info to base that on.
> I'll ask.


I was thinking the same thing. Just a guess on my part though.


----------

